# DOTA -  Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion map by Icefrog



## Sarath (May 2, 2011)

DoTA stands for Defense of the ancients its an online RPG with two teams playing against each others. Each team has 5 players. Here's a link to the screen shot as the file is too large for uploading 
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/00/Dota_allstars_game.jpg

I dont want to go into the details but its surprising to see very few (no one) who plays DoTA here. If there is anyone there you can post your garena IDs or just talk about the latest map developments.

Game needed: Warcraft 3: Frozen throne

Custom maps: Developed by icefrog or simply called DOTA maps or DOTA

Latest maps can be downloaded here:
Official DotA Website

You need a copy of Warcraft 3:Frozen throne installed in your PC to play the game. Then you need to get the latest map from the above link and copy it to the custom games folder.

This game was shown in the demo video of Razer Switchblade (prototype)

DOTA warriors (players) on TDF:

[GS]0ArXEX7L5lfx1dDFrTE84QjdvUmIzS0xvSWFsWlU2cWc[/GS]


----------



## soloing (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

Thanks so much for posting this, I also like other games ,such as Marvel: Avengers Alliance, Dragon Born, Pirate Storm and Gangs of Boomtown


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

Its a little old topic I think. Dota's been around for years. But, I think we do need a dedicated Dota thread.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

I am a noob  in dota stopped playing it


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

I am still a noob, but I enjoy dota a lot. I like playing agility heroes mainly. My favourite are Mage, Juggernaut and BS among others. What are your favorite heroes?

PS: I think the thread ought to be renamed simply as *"The DotA Thread"*.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

Well, you guys can try Heroes of Newerth (it's free) or League of Legends (also free). I personally prefer LoL to HoN , it's much easier to get into and more forgiving if you make mistakes. Community is also much much much friendlier towards newbies.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

^^ I think the same is for Dota. It is not too hard, but you need to know all the skills and item recipes (at least the ones you need to use).

Not played HoN or LoL though.


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

I have played a lot of DotA when I was in college. Have no one to play with these days. Tried Garena for sometime, but it doesn't satisfy as much as a 5v5 LAN game in the hostel. 
However, this is one LAN game I enjoyed the most. More than CS, I'll say.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

Garena Id same as User Id RaMpAgEr^GodZ


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

Its more intelligent than CS. On the contrary, I used to play CS when I was in college. Got into Dota when I was in final year. 

And, of course, playing with your own peers is better than playing on Garena. No coordination.

PS: Waiting for dota2 invite. Not received yet.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

Dota is the Future Of indian Gaming!!


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

^^ Right. CS was fun for the 1st whole year. In 2nd year I shifted to DotA, and never looked back.

I too filled the form for Dota2 Beta. Never received any keys. Seems I shouldn't have been that honest while filling up the signup form. 

Btw, my garena id is 'hitnameever'. Playing on Garena is frustrating. People frequently get disconnected, or leave the game. You take your time to properly build your hero, and when the time comes to shine, people start quitting the game. So I stopped playing on Garena.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*



aniket.cain said:


> ^^ Right. CS was fun for the 1st whole year. In 2nd year I shifted to DotA, and never looked back.
> 
> I too filled the form for Dota2 Beta. Never received any keys. Seems I shouldn't have been that honest while filling up the signup form.
> 
> Btw, my garena id is 'hitnameever'. Playing on Garena is frustrating. People frequently get disconnected, or leave the game. You take your time to properly build your hero, and when the time comes to shine, people start quitting the game. So I stopped playing on Garena.



Same 

I was too honest when I filled the form too. And, I agree, playing on Garena is not so smooth. But, for me it is better than nothing. 

Please add me: Death_Metal27

I am at work, so I cannot add you all now.

BTW, what are your favourite heroes?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

^I was so blind in love of CS that never cared to learn how is it played.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

I think we can youbusse this thread to discuss fav hero and tricks....
My fav is pheonix and m a noob....


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

When I started out, i started with Sniper, then Trax. Only used ranged heroes. Now I try melee agility heroes.

Never played Phoenix though.


----------



## neo_natasha (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

I quit dota 3 times. The last one lasted 4 months. Back to Dota since sunday. 
Garena ID: sycorax666 - Level 29

If there are 5 people let me know we could form a clan or something.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

i am kinda semi pro in dota.. been playing right from the begening version 6.2x or so. Been part of many clan games all over india but never anything substantial (mostly exit during the leauge stages itself)..

I stopped playing mainly due to the large number of immature players and kids on garena india rooms.. but once in a while i kick back a few beers and play with my buddies on lan..

PS: if any serious folks playing dota in bangalore, then lemme know.. i can get my buddies and we can play 5v5


----------



## nims11 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

i have started playing DOTA about a month ago and am totally loving it. I prefer ganking melee heroes like sand king and spiritbreaker.

yup, we need a DoTA thread.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

I say rename this thread to *"The Dota Thread"*.

Can anyone suggest good inventory for Axe and why.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say rename this thread to *"The Dota Thread"*.
> 
> Can anyone suggest good inventory for Axe and why.



No such thing as a good inventory for any hero in Dota.. All the inventory is built based on the situation (lane control, farming, kills-deaths, opponent hero etc).. 

Still for a starter axe, Phase boots, vanguard, Heart, scepter, bloodstone are all good items.. but like i said, it all depends on the situation.

If you are really intersted, you can visit get-dota.com forums.. you will find detailed guides for all heroes and replays of really good players there.. To get any good at dota, you will have to watch as many replays as you can and practice (with humans, *NOT* AI) endlessly.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

OMG Finally DOTA thread got bumped and ITS FULL ON LIVE. Nice.

I love dota a lot. Playing for 4-5yrs. My Garena ID is Fun2sh (LVL 35), Fun2shWEB (LVl 31).

So, guys what are you fav hero, strategy and what you like most about the game. 

Lets all discuss it here


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

Ne one interested in making active dota clan????


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*

me dota player... garena ID : rajan1311


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: DoTA custom map for Warcraft 3: Frozen throne*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say rename this thread to *"The Dota Thread"*.
> 
> Can anyone suggest good inventory for Axe and why.



When I used to play (which was like, 3 yrs ago), the usual inventory for Axe used to be Vanguard, BoT, HoD, HoT, Blademail and Blink Dagger. You could get a Radiance or Assault too if you are farming well enough (and which is not much of a problem with Axe). There is no point getting damage dealing items for Axe as his Counter Helix does the job, and his attack speed is too slow. He should be made the tank of the team. Blink in, put Berserker's Call, and watch your team-mates shred the enemies to pieces. 

However, this is an old build, and there must be better items and better builds available for him now.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 16, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Axe:
Phase boots
A Vanguard or two
Blink dagger
Blade mail
HoT / Assault 

If there are too many INT heroes then make HoD after Vanguard 

He is just a tank, in both early and late game, so just concentrate on defense.


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

+1 for Phase Boots for Axe. However, BoT will also help in ganking/pushing more, as Axe is excellent at these two things.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 16, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Phase are easy to make. Also give a much early advantage of speed

500 + 450 + 450 = Phase
500 + 2200 = BoT

You can see it's more cost effective to get phase which can be made within 10mins with Vanguard. Getting BoT might delay Vang which is catastrophic. Cause axe is a solid tank early game while late game depends on his invent.


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Yes. Phase boots are easier to make, compared to BoT. Sometimes I would get the phase boots early game, and will later sell it to make BoT, if the game requires a lot of pushing in the lanes, like if you lose your towers early. Farming is pretty easy with Axe, so spending this much is not a problem. I am just saying that you could get a BoT if you feel the need.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 16, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

i dont use garena, its kinda heavy.... you guys also try gameranger, its a very good program to play various games including dota... however there are no dedicated server but you can host your games and your room will be full in a min...


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Thanks all. I have been concentrating more on offense while playing axe so used to only make damage items and did not conc on defense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

advice guys:
i prefer offensive ganking/tank heroes like sand king and the spiritbreaker. Which other heroes should i try?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I hear Dragon Knight tanks pretty well too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

PS: Why they hell is Posted via Mobile Device coming on my posts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

^Which browser and platform are you using?


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I've got DoTA 2 beta.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Which browser and platform are you using?



Windows 7+FF 10.1 (Now posting from WinXP+FF 9)



ico said:


> I've got DoTA 2 beta.



WHAT!!!! You got now or earlier?


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

^^ have it since more than a month. In Steam.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



ico said:


> ^^ have it since more than a month. In Steam.




Could we please have a quick review of the game? I know it's still in beta ,but I'd like to see what they've added.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Could we please have a quick review of the game? I know it's still in beta ,but I'd like to see what they've added.


Social stuff but that comes due to steam integration. I mean, we don't need to use stuff like Game Ranger now. With Steam, everything is "in-house"...

Most heroes are missing. It is a work in progress and updates arrive every week generally.

Graphics have been improved, but that is obvious.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



ico said:


> Social stuff but that comes due to steam integration. I mean, we don't need to use stuff like Game Ranger now. With Steam, everything is "in-house"...
> 
> Most heroes are missing. It is a work in progress and updates arrive every week generally.
> 
> Graphics have been improved, but that is obvious.



There's one thing I need to know. In Heroes of Newerth , the rate at which your character moves on the screen was impacted by the lag. At 250-300 ms , your hero would hop all over the place (almost warping , and so would the other players) and it was difficult to keep track of him. (no it was not a graphical issue , I had no issues when playing on practice mode since it was a local game at 0ms ping)

But in League of Legends , your hero (and the other players)  move smoothly on the map despite 200-300 ms ping (of course, there's a short delay between clicks thanks to lag).

I'd like to know if DOTA2's movement system is heavily ping based like HoN or instead relies on delayed inputs like LoL ?


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

^^ Better than HoN but not like LoL. Work in progress, it will improve


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



ico said:


> ^^ Better than HoN but not like LoL. Work in progress, it will improve



Better than HoN ? So I assume there is still a small amount of warping , oh well..as long as it's manageable. Thanks for the info.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



nims11 said:


> advice guys:
> i prefer offensive ganking/tank heroes like sand king and the spiritbreaker. Which other heroes should i try?



ganking/ tank hero are the ones who initiates battle during a 5v5 fight.. earthshaker, centaur, tidehunter, magnataur, treant are all good hero. 

blink in and nuke


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

@ico   How the hell u got dota 2 beta.   i didnt get. Wat was ur tactics?  Please let me know if i can get an invite. i will kill for it. 

Regarding my fav hero: Its the awesome Storm. He can r*pe any hero in game. I love playing him. getting kils early levels is too easy. and late game i he a very good carry. Most players rate him the best Dota hero.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I filled out the stupid Dota2 survey more than 2 months ago. Still did not receive invite


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> When I started out, i started with Sniper, then Trax. Only used ranged heroes. Now I try melee agility heroes.
> Never played Phoenix though.


me too 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say rename this thread to *"The Dota Thread"*.
> 
> Can anyone suggest good inventory for Axe and why.





aniket.cain said:


> When I used to play (which was like, 3 yrs ago), the usual inventory for Axe used to be Vanguard, BoT, HoD, HoT, Blademail and Blink Dagger. You could get a Radiance or Assault too if you are farming well enough (and which is not much of a problem with Axe). There is no point getting damage dealing items for Axe as his Counter Helix does the job, and his attack speed is too slow. He should be made the tank of the team. Blink in, put Berserker's Call, and watch your team-mates shred the enemies to pieces.
> 
> However, this is an old build, and there must be better items and better builds available for him now.





Sarath said:


> Axe:
> Phase boots
> A Vanguard or two
> Blink dagger
> ...


starting of game : (unlock the helix first)get poor man's shield and healing potions.
ask a nuke/stunner to come wiht you.
grab a weak hero(MAKE SURE THERE ARE ONLY MELEE CREEPS NEARBY) and start whacking like crazy.
the creeps will attack you, and the weak hero will attack too(prolly, seeing as you are getting attacked)
holefully, your counter helix will activate a few times(dont be scared if you lose over 80% of health, axe is a monster) and get all their health down.
ask your guy to nuke/stun and finish off.

next, get another poor man and keep doing this(or a vanguard, if you are feeling tough  )
HoD is useless on axe, imo
get radiance and shiva's guard next (when you get shiva's spam your first armor ability everywhere)

after that, get an item according to your role.
tank : armor/health
carry : high damage ones (almost never carry, as you are best at crowd control)
pusher : AoE something, or wwhich allows you to kill lots of creeps quickly



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I hear Dragon Knight tanks pretty well too.


that damn hero is nigh unkillable with the right items 



patrick4 said:


> ganking/ tank hero are the ones who initiates battle during a 5v5 fight.. earthshaker, centaur, tidehunter, magnataur, treant are all good hero.
> 
> blink in and nuke


magnataur got screwed (imo)


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I filled out the stupid Dota2 survey more than 2 months ago. Still did not receive invite


I filled it the moment it was issued. still didnt get. I think they check ur Steam activity. As i hav never played any games on steam, so i think i didnt get a beta request.

I only joined steam for DOTA 2.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I used to play TF2 a lot. Still do.

Also, tell me one thing, the Quelling blade non-hero damage apply to Axe's Counter Helix?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

ICO: How did you get a beta key? 

Damn still playing on garena with leavers and laggers who down the whole game. zzz!


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I got dota 2 beta key just after the International tourney.
The game is Just lIke Hon Or u can say better Than Hon But Dota Will surVive Any day against It.
ITs Like Dota>Dota2>HOn>Lol.
Better Prepare of the Delhi Tourney If u guys R comming any Way No Indian team will WIn as they R inviting International teams ALso  Best Of Luck.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



Sarath said:


> ICO: How did you get a beta key?
> 
> Damn still playing on garena with leavers and laggers who down the whole game. zzz!



some times it make me think to suicide cause of that

Sarath wats ur garena ID?


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



ico said:


> I've got DoTA 2 beta.





fun2sh said:


> some times it make me think to suicide cause of that
> 
> Sarath wats ur garena ID?



'Lol' 
Y dont try Rgc But u Need Good Experience 2 play Ther 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif


----------



## neo_natasha (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Getting a Dota 2 key is like getting a golden egg. Heck they chose randomly. I've submitted from 3 different ID's and still waiting for an invite  

There are bazzillion strategy websites for dota. Why dont you guys tell how you started off dota and with which hero and how it went about.

I was introduced to dota by a fellow member in chip forums. I started off with Lich and Luna. I couldnt tank properly so never took STR. 

Later on I mastered
Seeker
Lich
Enchantress
Bala
Riki
Bara
Huskar
Lanaya
Naix
Abba
Atropos
Pit lord
luna
troll
mort

Thats all I can remember now. The one hero I have never played is Pudge. For some reason I am not able to hook properly or use miranas arrow properly. Read lots of tutorials no use.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Guys please tell...for axe:
Quelling blade+Counter Helix
Does it work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_

WTF...I am not posting from a goddamned mobile device.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys please tell...for axe:
> Quelling blade+Counter Helix
> Does it work?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I'm a DoTA noob btw.

There should be a "Discuss DoTA 2" group on Steam. Find it and join that group. Hang out in the chat for a while, be polite and some good soul will give you an invite.

My friend did that. Got an invite for himself, then one more and idiot gave to me, someone who doesn't even play DoTA anymore.


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



ico said:


> I'm a DoTA noob btw.
> 
> There should be a "Discuss DoTA 2" group on Steam. Find it and join that group. Hang out in the chat for a while, be polite and some good soul will give you an invite.
> 
> My friend did that. Got an invite for himself, then one more and idiot gave to me, someone who doesn't even play DoTA anymore.



Thanks a lot for the info. Will try my luck tonight.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

me too will try ma luck there



aniket.cain said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. Will try my luck tonight.





RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> 'Lol'
> Y dont try Rgc But u Need Good Experience 2 play Ther
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif



ya u know i really forgot abt RGC. i made ma account wen RGC was very new and there were very very less players. after that i never went there. will see tonight wat kind of players it has.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I started dota with sniper N sucked ultra hard in the game. But i started owning games with the hero "troll warlord" (old troll with 30sec rampage N miss skill) which was nurfed in new map by icefrog any way now my fav hero is anti-mage, juggernaught.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> I started dota with sniper N sucked ultra hard in the game. But i started owning games with the hero "troll warlord" (old troll with 30sec rampage N miss skill) which was nurfed in new map by icefrog any way now my fav hero is anti-mage, juggernaught.



Same 

With anti-mage, all enemy intell heroes will run to their momies. Juggernaut is one of the best carry heroes I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

how to tackle huskar+troll warlord? When together, they are pissing me off!!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



nims11 said:


> how to tackle huskar+troll warlord? When together, they are pissing me off!!



It's not possible to answer that ques. It's Dota, there are a million posibilities

For starters get stunners.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

^^ blade mail for huskar always  use it while he coming with ulti n he will die.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



nims11 said:


> how to tackle huskar+troll warlord? When together, they are pissing me off!!



anti-mage/silencer
stunners
nukers
some fat tanks 
(nessaj, slithreen, tiny, kunnka, all qualify for the 3 posts)

there, 5 heroes.
but god save you if there is a abbadon on the other side.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



nims11 said:


> how to tackle huskar+troll warlord? When together, they are pissing me off!!



dont think you can generalize.. but sticking together always works


----------



## nims11 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



fun2sh said:


> ^^ blade mail for huskar always  use it while he coming with ulti n he will die.



thanks a lot! 
blade mail helped me pwning huskar (I was playing with Bara), but since the troll warlord is always with him, i also die after pwning huskar after his ulti. 



doomgiver said:


> anti-mage/silencer
> stunners
> nukers
> some fat tanks
> ...



thanks, will try them!


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Wow. I am really surprised that people at TDF even know about a game called DotA!! 
I started playing 4 years ago, first on Gameranger, then on Garena. And when HoN got released, I quit DotA as I liked HoN's gfx. But I am back in Dota 2 after I got my invite!

@ico: Add me on steam, maybe we can play together sometime. Steam Community :: ID :: Tamizh Pian


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I think Anitmage can pwn Huskarr pretty well, you'll need someone to distract the troll first.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think Anitmage can pwn Huskarr pretty well, you'll need someone to distract the troll first.



huskar will raep antimage
huskar is str, so, almost no mana
he has got a passive, which increases damage and atkspd with health loss
almost all his abilities cost health, not mana
HE HAS GOT BURNING SPEARS!!!

all magina can do is run like a girl (long ponytail ftw)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



doomgiver said:


> huskar will raep antimage
> huskar is str, so, almost no mana
> he has got a passive, which increases damage and atkspd with health loss
> almost all his abilities cost health, not mana
> ...



Whoops....forgot. I thought huskar was intel. Never played huskar.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 23, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Omg omg omg i won dota 2 beta key. Ahahahaha


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



fun2sh said:


> Omg omg omg i won dota 2 beta key. Ahahahaha


Add me on Steam: *gbullet500*


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



fun2sh said:


> Omg omg omg i won dota 2 beta key. Ahahahaha



*But how?*

*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/006/y-u-no-guy.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 23, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Whoops....forgot. I thought huskar was intel. Never played huskar.



i once got a first blood on phantom lancer with huskar.
i can totally dominate my lane with huskar, unless there are 2 ranged heros in front. even 2 str heros are no big deal, infact, i welcome 2 melee heros, as i level up faster, and kill them quicker


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Jeez....gotta try Huskar.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 23, 2012)

*re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



doomgiver said:


> i once got a first blood on phantom lancer with huskar.
> i can totally dominate my lane with huskar, unless there are 2 ranged heros in front. even 2 str heros are no big deal, infact, i welcome 2 melee heros, as i level up faster, and kill them quicker



come tonight. u take huskar. i will take lina. lets see who kils whom at lvl 1


----------



## sid25290 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



fun2sh said:


> come tonight. u take huskar. i will take lina. lets see who kils whom at lvl 1



Ahhhhhhh fresh meat 
Finally a dota thread
And by the way
Sup fun2sh
Hope you remember me
Amit_axe 
Love this game
And i find huskar very irritating
but always remember 
its mostly the over aggresive hero who give first blood
I mean i can easily pawn huskar with most of the heroes
And my fav hero is shadow fiend, pudge, potm and furion


----------



## sachin99 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *But how?*



Just visit playdota.com and post a request in the thread called Dota 2 beta key draw..they are giving 180 keys almost everyday..Dota 2 is really awesome.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



fun2sh said:


> come tonight. u take huskar. i will take lina. lets see who kils whom at lvl 1



Dota is not meant for 1v1 

Lina could win easily but husky can win too in good hands


----------



## pramudit (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

which program or server do you guys use to play dota...??? i currently use gameranger....


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

Garena


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



sachin99 said:


> Just visit playdota.com and post a request in the thread called Dota 2 beta key draw..they are giving 180 keys almost everyday..Dota 2 is really awesome.



Joined....hoping for the best 



Sarath said:


> Garena



Me too.



pramudit said:


> which program or server do you guys use to play dota...??? i currently use gameranger....



Is it good? How does it compare to Garena?


----------



## pramudit (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

garena=internet server + personal server
gameranger= all personal rooms+ easy to use(game stars automatically when host launch game)

@sarath can you teach me how to play dota after 26march...???

garena=internet server + personal server
gameranger= all personal rooms+ easy to use(game stars automatically when host launch game)

@sarath can you teach me how to play dota after 26march...???


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



Sarath said:


> Dota is not meant for 1v1
> 
> Lina could win easily but husky can win too in good hands



LOL i didnt not mean 1v1. i meaant 5v5 only


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Can anyone suggest inventory for Trax? I usually build Vanguard and Lothar's Edge, but I need something for attack speed. Which is better : Only hyperstone or Assault Cuirass? Also suggest any other good items.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

^^ treads, lothat, sny, buriza, butterfly, lifesteal.. dont bother with hP or defence items, go pure dmg and use lothar to escape out of gank situation.

its very important that you farm a good inventory early in the game


----------



## nims11 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

i started with garena and everybody is kicking me out of their servers because i am a lvl 1. 
any tips?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*



pramudit said:


> @sarath can you teach me how to play dota after 26march...???



It takes a long time to learn. Just keep playing on AI maps and familirise yourself with all the heroes etc




fun2sh said:


> LOL i didnt not mean 1v1. i meaant 5v5 only



Ok


I think we can have a TDF member 5v5 match sometime.\

What say?

Do we have enough members?


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

@nims join room 8, 9, 10 etc where many new players start off..

Get a gold membership, you will get exp faster



Sarath said:


> I think we can have a TDF member 5v5 match sometime.\
> 
> What say?
> 
> Do we have enough members?



I am game..


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

I will add list of interested members to the first post. Let me know. I will update regularly. 

Adding patrick for now


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: DoTA - (Icefrog | Warcraft 3: Frozen throne expansion)*

Lets make sure everyone is on Garena, then we meet. How about tonight?

I am interested. Garena ID in my signature.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

tonight not sure, coz we don't have enough people.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 24, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> come tonight. u take huskar. i will take lina. lets see who kils whom at lvl 1


im pretty sure lina cant kill before lvl 6.



Sarath said:


> Dota is not meant for 1v1
> 
> Lina could win easily but husky can win too in good hands





fun2sh said:


> LOL i didnt not mean 1v1. i meaant 5v5 only



if lina is in my lane, i can cut her off easy, stop  her from farming/levelling.
but if her teammate stuns me at a bad time (me used over half health for spears, and getting stunned) then i dont have a chance.

it all depends on the team, yaar.

i once almost-carried with keeper of light, can you believe  that?
i had to, as there were all int heros on our side, with ES as the ony str (but we had puck and ice maiden, as soon as thier scepters were made, it was pwnage 




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can anyone suggest inventory for Trax? I usually build Vanguard and Lothar's Edge, but I need something for attack speed. Which is better : Only hyperstone or Assault Cuirass? Also suggest any other good items.


vanguard sucks.
get butterfly and maybe bkb/cuirass and definitely either mkb or buriza



patrick4 said:


> ^^ treads, lothat, sny, buriza, butterfly, lifesteal.. dont bother with hP or defence items, go pure dmg and use lothar to escape out of gank situation.
> 
> its very important that you farm a good inventory early in the game


sny is useless, the cold arrow will override the sny effect everytime
and lifesteal too, both are useless


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 24, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> im pretty sure lina cant kill before lvl 6.
> 
> 
> if lina is in my lane, i can cut her off easy, stop  her from farming/levelling.
> ...



 i will pawn u with lina in between 1 to 3 lvls.   Also, now sny ORB Effect has been removed and it will be good for drow. but i prefer manta alwasy. Its good to counter stuns. also, BRO never underestimate the power of life steal. 



Sarath said:


> I will add list of interested members to the first post. Let me know. I will update regularly.
> 
> Adding patrick for now



Hey i am all in for tonight/ this weekends. My Garena ID is fun2shweb


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

We have 5 players, we need 5 more. Or atleast one more for 3v3 without laggers


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Can anyone suggest good inventory for Huskar? I am trying him out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 24, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can anyone suggest good inventory for Huskar? I am trying him out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Husky invent depend on ur enemies. if too many ints then u need hood, other wise vanguards. Generally its good to make armlet early game and helm of dominator. later u can go for MKB, or Heart, or Aghanim depending upon situation


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

All you have to watch out with huskar are for stunners. 

Make MKB for that.

Generally, I make 

PT + Bracer early
Mekasm + Vanguard
Assault + Helm

Armlet is a good idea. I just don't know how to use it. 


----------------



Come on. One more player and we can atleast do 3v3


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarath said:


> All you have to watch out with huskar are for stunners.
> 
> Make MKB for that.
> 
> ...



Man armlet (if u are able to get it within 15 mins) with huskar = MASS RAPE n PP. lol


----------



## sid25290 (Feb 24, 2012)

Count me in too for a game
Garena id=amit_axe


----------



## pramudit (Feb 24, 2012)

I wanna play too.... But no my 2g will make me ghost.... 
Will you guys play tomorrow too??? I can arrange 3g till tomorrow...


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

sid25290 said:


> Count me in too for a game
> Garena id=amit_axe


Added. Hope to see you on DOTA 



pramudit said:


> I wanna play too.... But no my 2g will make me ghost....
> Will you guys play tomorrow too??? I can arrange 3g till tomorrow...


3G lags. 2G is well, nothing,,, lets see. No one is playing yet. 

All add each other from the list before proceeding


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 24, 2012)

My Name Is not rampager^GodZ Its Alok"AzE'Kumar.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Whoops!!

I don't know if it matters, but my Garena id is death_metal27, i.e. in lower case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pramudit (Feb 25, 2012)

i play using using 3g only.... ping is about 150, cs work fine with no lag... Dota doesnt even have shooting so it should be fine.....


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i play using using 3g only.... ping is about 150, cs work fine with no lag... Dota doesnt even have shooting so it should be fine.....



But there is a lag between when you click and when the action actually takes place.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But there is a lag between when you click and when the action actually takes place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



never felt that on servers.... it appears that action was almost instant... however when friend host, sometime lag is there.....


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm...lets see then. So how many players do we have now?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 25, 2012)

add me garena id = nims11


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok I will add and make all corrections tomorrow


----------



## sachin99 (Feb 25, 2012)

Also add me; garena id=san_crazy_art


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> i will pawn u with lina in between 1 to 3 lvls.   Also, now sny ORB Effect has been removed and it will be good for drow. but i prefer manta alwasy. Its good to counter stuns. also, BRO never underestimate the power of life steal.



buddy, there is NO way an int hero can get FB against huskar, that too at lvl 1, lol.

try your frozen arrows with life steal, and see which efect dominates :/


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 25, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> buddy, there is NO way an int hero can get FB against huskar, that too at lvl 1, lol.
> 
> try your frozen arrows with life steal, and see which efect dominates :/



dude u come i will show u. ahahaha. hav taken so many first bloods. and regardng life steal with frost dont stack;.its true. but thats the proness. A good player can use both life steal n frost in sequence.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone wants to play tonight sign up and fireup garena now


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2012)

Online since afternoon, waiting for you guys. Also, only Amit_axe happens to be online all day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sid25290 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah was online all morning long
Owned all games
And all noob hosts pped
Seriously, what's the use of farming?
Thats why i don't play carry anymore 
Pick carry only in known games


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2012)

aaah wen to play? decide a time so all can be there


----------



## Sarath (Feb 26, 2012)

Lets play from 7pm onwards. I will post the Room we can all get into. We can then chat in garena room itself.

Add me 

DarkLord_71


----------



## pramudit (Feb 26, 2012)

Any chance of playing tonite....??? Will be sending request to all players.....
 I am a noob in dota so please be gud with me....

And ya which map version will you play...? The latest stable..??


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys going to add me or what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Sarath, please add a link to the latest map in the first post.

I think it'd be preferable if you guys post your gameplay demos here too.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 27, 2012)

Guys My name Is Alok'AzE'Kumar  


Garena Id Is RaMpAgEr^GodZ  

Plz correct It at the front page


----------



## neo_natasha (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in. Let me know the date and time and I will be there.

Garena ID : sycorax666
Real Name : Santhosh


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 27, 2012)

did you guys have the session over the weekend?? 

Please post the room details, map version and time for the game.. 

My id is n00bi3


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Guys My name Is Alok'AzE'Kumar
> 
> 
> Garena Id Is RaMpAgEr^GodZ
> ...



Buddy, your name is the TDF name and id is Garena id.

In this case, both is same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 28, 2012)

Things U need 2 Know 2 take Ur dota gameplay 2 the Next lvl :
Many players have a general understanding of the game, what heroes are countering who, what heroes are best at solo laning, and who can jungle; or in more simple words, what you can do to change the outcome of the game. This article goes one step further, and describes the abnormalities that are coded into the map; very small abnormalities that can have a huge impact on the game if you know how to take advantage of them, thus this article is directed towards the mid-skilled players.

Everyone has an understanding of the basics of the map, we have a sentinel base, a scourge base, a Roshan Area, two jungles (the big ones) and two forests (the small ones). Everyone know that we have three kinds of creeps: player allied (Treants, Ghouls etcetera), neutral creeps as well as ancients creeps (including Roshan too). What this section is about is how the overall map is different, many knows that Roshan is an abnormality which gives an advantage to the scourge side, but not many people know that the mid creeps are favouring the sentinel side or that you can triple pull in the sentinel jungle.


Map

Mid lane, and its relations to the rune spots and ganks.

To the solo mid hero, rune-control is very important and it is not difficult to see that the two sides are unsymmetrical.
We can see that the distance from the towers offers scourge a lot of advantage, and although they have a bit longer to the top rune, the sentinel hero has to go through a curve, meaning that the distance will be almost the same; meaning that the scourge has a distance advantage in a possible rune-race.

Furthermore, the mid lane is usually ganked a lot, as it is in the middle of the map (hence the name), this is where the sentinel lane has its powers. While as the scourge side can be easily ganked from both sides, a gank on the sentinel mid is usually a lot more difficult. The way to the mid lane from bot is usually heavily warded and can be seen as impenetrable, while as the way from the top lane is guarded by a curve that gives the sentinel mid a huge sight advantage at day. This sight advantage is even more enhanced by the fact that while scourge only has one pile of trees to juke in, the sentinel has two.
Roshan Zone

Probably the difference which has the most impact on the game, the Roshan zone is positioned on the scourge side of the map, and you can activate the scourge secret shop from the area. Being placed on the scourge side of the map, near the bot lane, means that scourge has access to the Roshan Zone through three towers (mid tier one, bot tier one and bot tier two), while sentinel only have from one (mid tier one tower). This means, that scourge is only in need of one ward, while as sentinel is in need of two wards to be able to see any gank attempt (granting that neither teams has lost any of the important towers).

This difference gives the scourge team a huge advantage, as even after a won team-fight, the sentinel team has to be careful, as a (buyback-) teleporting scourge team can easily backstab them.


Tower positions, and their immediate surroundings


There is two factors that plays a role here: The environment near the towers and the distance between the towers. Some specific details surrounding the mid towers has already been covered, so will be skipping those. There is one more main factor though, which is the scourge level one top tower and the sentinel bot level one tower.
These are known as the safest places early game (outside of your base) but there are some obvious reasons. At the scourge tower, we have a intricate network above the tower, that allows you to run around in a circle with a couple of hiding spots connected; one of the best places to escape from a single hero. Besides this, the scourge side got a couple of hiding spots throughout the patch of trees below the tower, allowing a greater flexibility when choosing the hide-out.




In comparison, the sentinel tower does not offer the top patch of trees to juke to, but do offer a more extensive network of paths below the tower, allowing you to escape a ganking squad, or at least delay them until help arrives.


In addition to the environment, the two teams has a difference in distance between the towers which is due to the enlargement of the scourge base (referring to the picture relating to the section "Mid lane, and its relations to the rune spots and ganks"). This puts a greater pressure on the sentinel team as possible teleport support is now farther away, as well as the decreased distance between the towers allows for a greater chance for the scourge creeps to be below the towers attack range, making pushing a bit harder.

In particular, the tier two mid towers has an intricate difference too, as the positioning of the scourge tower is off, resulting in the ability to gank toward the scourge tower from both the forest and jungle, while you can only gank toward the sentinel from the jungle.

Creeps

This section is including all the creep-relating differences in the map, including neutrals, the behaviour of creeps on lane, and the specific differences between the Ghouls and Treants.
Ghouls and Treants
Although these two units are alike in almost every case, there is one small difference; Treants have a greater base than the ghouls, due to the greater unit size they have. This in combination with the Treants coming from the lower left corner results in Ghouls being able to 'hide' behind the Treants, making them a lot harder to hit.
Pulling creeps
The majority of the DotA community know that both teams can pull one main camp. The scourge are then able to pull a second camp diagonally (is usable by the sentinel horizontally too) while as the sentinel are able to double, and even triple, pull with the use of tangoes or quelling blade. This does put the sentinel jungler in a dangerous position however, as the second creep camp is located fairly near the scourge tier one bot tower.
Jungling

Although the jungling aspect is close to extinct at the moment, it is still worth mentioning, as the two jungles differentiate greatly.


The creep-camps in the scourge jungle are positioned with a lot of distance among them, but in such a way that you are able to circle among them all, so not to waste valuable time; and in the later stage of the game, this allows you to end up at your own base, making it a safe jungle if pressured.


In comparison, the sentinel jungle are 'divided' in two, meaning that you can easily circle among the three main camps without actually moving, but as the game progresses, your jungle farm will decrease due to increased walking time.
What is probably the most known feature of the sentinel jungle however, is the 'magic bush' which are able to block two camps and thus nullifying any jungling hero.

But while the jungles are important, we must not neglect the forests, containing some of the most powerful units in the game. Here we can yet again see a difference between the sentinel and the scourge side, as while the sentinel ancient camp are facing toward the middle of the map, and are located in a rather non-travelled part; the scourge ancient camp is facing the scourge secret shop, with easy access to this as well as the Roshan Zone; making it a lot more difficult for sentinel to farm on scourge ancients than scourge on sentinel ancients if the game are even, but easier for sentinel to farm on sentinel ancients than scourge on scourge ancients if they are losing map-advantage.
Note: Other camps are pull-able with accurate timing and specific creeps, but as this is never done, this will not be mentioned here.

Mid lane in particular
Mid lane, as opposed to top and bot, has a slight difference in creep arrival, as a result of pre-discussed enlargement of scourge base. This means that the sentinel ranged creep is standing up-hill, and a ranged hero will be able to actively use the Fog of War, thus having a huge advantage in the first minute of the lane as the enemy do not have the ability to predict when the attacks are landing.

The picture to the right is an extreme situation, which almost never occurs with the first creep-spawn; usually the ranged creep are standing just on top of the ramp, allowing only heroes with approximately 600 range to attack from the actual Fog of War. Usually this is countered by creep-blocking, but while the sentinel towers are placed rather well for a creep-block, the scourge tier two mid tower is awkwardly placed, so that a perfect creep-block actually will allow a creep to avoid the block all together, by taking a different route.

Creeps vs Buildings
What buildings the creeps are going to attack when entering the base, is yet another small difference that can have a huge impact on the game. The following information is gotten by watching the creeps entering the base unobstructed and with no heroes on the map, and might differ in a game due to small differences.

	Sentinel Creeps	Scourge Creeps
Top	All creeps are attacking melee rax	All creeps are attacking melee rax.
Mid	Melee creeps are attacking melee rax; ranged creeps are attacking ranged rax. There is a possibility of melee creeps attacking right Ziggurat; ranged creeps attacking left Ziggurat.	Melee creeps are attacking the ranged rax; ranged creeps are attacking Moon Well.
Bottom	Melee creeps are attacking the ranged rax; all ranged creeps are attacking the Ziggurat. There is a possibility of melee creeps attacking Ziggurat.	All creeps are attacking the ranged rax.




Looking at the table above, one can easily see some differences, as the sentinel creeps has a tendency to attack ziggurats rather than the rax. This means that scourge can be more comfortable leaving their base open for creeps to enter, as it would take a greater amount of time for them to destroy the important melee rax.
This is somewhat countered though, as the scourge creeps has a disadvantage in mid, almost neglecting the melee rax.
For the 'lolz'
This last section is about those informations that really do not have any game-play impact on the game, but is nevertheless just fun to know.

- The World Tree (compared to The Frozen Throne) are closer to fountain, which makes it easier for you to pull enemy creeps to fountain and a relatively quicker heal path.

- Sent is more prone to being Glaive-raped by Moonrider since the building placements are closer to each other in the base.

- You are able to access the scourge base through the tree-line at the utter most right and top, while the sentinel base are closed with a cliff here.

- Mid scourge can access secret shop with a tango, giving you an opportunity for an OP Ring of Health / Void Stone purchase early game while saving a lot of time! How often does mid heroes go Ring of Health / Void Stone you ask? Doesn’t matter…
Source:GosuGamers DotA | Feature: The Static Differences

History Of the Game 
Part :1 GosuGamers DotA | Thread: A History of Dota: Part 1
Part :2 GosuGamers DotA | Thread: A History of Dota: Part 2
Part :3 GosuGamers DotA | Thread: A History of Dota: Part 3
Part :4 GosuGamers DotA | Thread: A History of Dota: Part 4
Part :5 GosuGamers DotA | Thread: A History of Dota: Part 5
Part :6 GosuGamers DotA | Thread: A History of Dota: Part 6
Part :7 to Be continued!!


----------



## nims11 (Feb 28, 2012)

^^thanks a lot !! helpful for a beginner like me. 

btw, how to counter syllabear? his spiritbear is a PITA!!


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 29, 2012)

his bear cant attack if it is too far from his master.
try to lead it into your towers


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2012)

if anyone of you gets DoTA 2 - join this group. *Steam Community :: Group :: Think Digit Gamerz*


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 29, 2012)

nims11 said:


> ^^thanks a lot !! helpful for a beginner like me.
> 
> btw, how to counter syllabear? his spiritbear is a PITA!!



IT can be countered Easly Just pick slayer, get gost specter(then make it to ethral blade) Kill Him early as He cannot do Much early so U can Kill Him any way


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 5, 2012)

thread dead? wat happened to TDF dota game?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

No one seems interested. I spent all day on Garena, waiting for people to turn up, but no one came. Then I gave up. I have more important stuff to do, like planking on the terrace.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 5, 2012)

you guys can play tonight? i also wanna play....


----------



## Sarath (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, if anyone is playing just mention which room you are in here. 

BTW we got a problem since not everyone is on the same level. Some are at even 1 and goes upto lvl42 

It wont be a fair game. Especially with all the cussing in game 

BTW will play tonight. I am in


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok...see y'all tonight. How does 8:00 PM sound?


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 5, 2012)

i may come around 10pm


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah, lets go!!

also, i have the :cough: version of warcraft 3, and i think its 5-6 months old 
which version do u guys have, and how do i update?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

1.26 is the latest I think, normal patching works AFAIK. Also get the 6.73c Dota map.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 5, 2012)

1.26a....? everyone should have same patch....

my game ranger account number- 1619956


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

I think everyone should get on IRC before the game begins. Can act like a lobby for us TDF gamers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarath (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know what IRC is


----------



## pramudit (Mar 5, 2012)

playing time...? 11pm....? or 12am...? what say...? everyone should come online at the same time...


----------



## Sarath (Mar 5, 2012)

Every room is stuffed, Can't get into any. I'm signing off for the day.  

Happy gaming


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

I mean the Digit IRC Here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2012)

get on irc, i wanna PLAY!!


----------



## pramudit (Mar 5, 2012)

how about gameranger...? we can have our tdf room.... 
we will not have any problem like room full....


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

pramudit said:


> how about gameranger...? we can have our tdf room....
> we will not have any problem like room full....



I will try to make an account on Game ranger.

Also, can dota (warcraft) be played on Xfire? I have an Xfire account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pramudit (Mar 6, 2012)

dont know.... never used it....


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

AAARGH!!!
GARENA PLUS (BETA), Y U NO WORK?!?!??

someone help pls.

windows 7 32 bit here.
visual c++ library runtime error 
it happens when i try to login


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 12, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> AAARGH!!!
> GARENA PLUS (BETA), Y U NO WORK?!?!??
> 
> someone help pls.
> ...



Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details download This N Try again


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 12, 2012)

done that, installed the sp1 one too.
lurked for 3 hours on the forums and other related sites.

gave up garena plus

booted up garena classic
worked just fine
joined india room
set .exe path (not installed, its a copy paste job, *ahem* )
useing 1.26a, v6.74
i cant see any servers (but my garena name comes in the name field auto,)
i cant see any server, even after tunneling and what not


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2012)

How much is your ping?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 13, 2012)

varies from 60 - 202 ms, depending on whom i tunnel


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it behind a firewall?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2012)

disabled windows firewall, dont use anything else.
i just cant figure out the problem.

ran it in admin mode, in compatiblity with XP sp2, it doenst work.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn need to get off Dota, 8 hours everday is getting on me now. 

@fun2sh: why went afk last game?


----------



## pramudit (Mar 14, 2012)

did any one received my friend request....? i cant see anyone in my list....


----------



## Sarath (Mar 14, 2012)

firing up garena now using Maddoc_71 as my ID


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 19, 2012)

Room 7 all the Way


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

Just received my copy of DOTA 2 in my steam profile 

and there is DOTA 2 test as well.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 20, 2012)

aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

send me a copyyyyyyyy!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> send me a copyyyyyyyy!



Many got today. coolpcguy, me & Faun got. It was auto added to library. so cant send


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 20, 2012)

afaik, you guys must have got 2 gift copies to give, no?
coz thats what the majority of ppl got


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 20, 2012)

I got the mail from Steam too. Regarding Dota 2. Will go to home and then check. Still in office.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 20, 2012)

I just created an account in Steam and added Dota 2 to my wishlist. What more am I to do?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2012)

If any of you can then please send one to me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I just created an account in Steam and added Dota 2 to my wishlist. What more am I to do?



Open the games page on store and complete the survey


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Open the games page on store and complete the survey



What is this supposed to do ?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 21, 2012)

wtf? i got dota 2 too.... just noticed right now.
it sure wasnt there yesterday.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 21, 2012)

Huh , when did Dota 2 come on my games list? Good surprise.

*EDIT : Just got this in the mailbox*

*i.imgur.com/OzhH3.jpg

Well, I'll probably get n00b raped when I play it. I'm primarily a League of Legends player and I know DOTA is extremely hardcore. Would be nice if one of you could walk me through the game.


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Damn need to get off Dota, 8 hours everday is getting on me now.
> 
> @fun2sh: why went afk last game?



LOL. i slept while waiting for game to start. thats the problem of playing late night on bed.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Ne one interested in creating a dota clan??
Ne one going for delhi event on 6 7 8th march??
Worlds best dota team Na'Vi coming 2 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

@Tachyon1986 LOL. I too just got email. The thing is I got the game auto added to my Steam profile MANY MANY hours before the email reached me. Looks like they were very busy sending mails


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Even I got Dota2. XD

Faith in God restored 

Anyone know how big it is? Will install once I get home.

@Tachyon, even I didn't get the mail yet.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Woohoo!!! Even I got Dota2. XD
> 
> Faith in God restored
> 
> ...



Fairly big, 1.9 GB to download and 3.2 GB to install I guess.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmmm...not too big. Will take a couple of days though on my 256kbps connection (Goddamned FUP )


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 21, 2012)

I played one game of Dota2 last night. There are pretty nifty improvements this time. For e.g., buying an item has got a huge improvement. Now you can directly buy an item, without getting all the components one by one. Clicking on a shop also 'suggests' some items for your hero.
And obv, the new animations and graphics are cool. Though the new interface was a bit confusing at first. Also, now the 4 'powers' are by default mapped to Q, W, E and R. Hope there is an option to change that.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Woohoo!!! Even I got Dota2. XD
> 
> Faith in God restored
> 
> ...



Boring game If u like dota for gameplay N speed of game then U will miss a lot of thing. It dissapoints a lot.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Boring game If u like dota for gameplay N speed of game then U will miss a lot of thing. It dissapoints a lot.



Cut it some slack bro, its still in Beta. Why not keep suggesting them to increase the speed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Cut it some slack bro, its still in Beta. Why not keep suggesting them to increase the speed?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



If they do Increase The game speed THe The cool videos of dota 2 Wont be easy 2 make N the ganks will be not be visible properly.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2012)

They could add an option of adjusting game speed, as in Warcraft 3.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to play DotA. Then I jumped to HoN in Open Beta. Now I am playing Dota 2 in closed Beta!
Dota rocks!!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

Played a few co-op bot games on DOTA 2 yesterday. Nice graphics , and fortunately they do host servers in *South-East Asia, Hong Kong and China* (you can choose the region). Good news for us Indians , no lag at all


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 27, 2012)

dota 2 all the way for U ppl


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2012)

Started playing dota2 and I am pretty impressed with the graphics. Like there is motion blur as Juggernaut does the Blade Fury, the towers collapse as they are destroyed or the ancients explode on destruction, etc.

Gameplay is consistent with normal Dota and doesn't feel different (but then consistency is Valve's strong suite). Some heroes now have better looks, but some look completely idiotic, giving no hint about their corresponding Dota Allstars identity. (Will tell about these later)

Shopping is now pretty simple. Instead of all the shops in the base, you now have only one shop with different categories. You can also shop from anywhere on the map, thanks to a dedicated shop button. So, you don't have to change view to the base if you want to buy something when you are elsewhere on the map. The circles of power are gone, so the items you buy anywhere but the base is stored instead in your stash, which you can retrieve whenever you return to the base. Also, if you want to make an item using a recipe, for example, say Yasha, when you click on Yasha, a tree structure shows up showing the items required. Here, you can directly buy the items required by right-clicking on the ingredients one by one (you still need to go to your base to collect it, unless you buy a courier). You can choose to build items the old fashioned way as well.

The bots AI in DOTA2 Bot Coop mode is crazy. Early game they will be in their own lanes, but mid to end game they will always travel together, no matter where they go and gank whoever comes their way. The bots deny pretty good though.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 27, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Started playing dota2 and I am pretty impressed with the graphics. Like there is motion blur as Juggernaut does the Blade Fury, the towers collapse as they are destroyed or the ancients explode on destruction, etc.
> 
> Gameplay is consistent with normal Dota and doesn't feel different (but then consistency is Valve's strong suite). Some heroes now have better looks, but some look completely idiotic, giving no hint about their corresponding Dota Allstars identity. (Will tell about these later)
> 
> ...



Yes , the bots gank very well. Usually the gank starts with the mid bot going MIA. Still getting used to DOTA 2 , as I'm primarily a League of Legends player . I alternate between the 2 games now , DOTA 2's punishing difficulty is quite alluring (yet to try a normal PVP game though , at least until I can pwn bots)


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 28, 2012)

Giving Out dota2 key ne one want ?
*www.imageurlhost.com/images/g65yj34wym2jj0u1goyf.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

You cannot gift it. Its added to your library. Only games in Inventory can be gifted.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> You cannot gift it. Its added to your library. Only games in Inventory can be gifted.



The keys r for ppl who dont have dota2 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mad.gif


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> You cannot gift it. Its added to your library. Only games in Inventory can be gifted.



It looks like you didn't have a proper look at the image he posted. It clearly says "You have extra copies of DOTA 2 to give away" .


----------



## Sarath (Mar 28, 2012)

GImme one pls


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Give me one.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Giving Out dota2 key ne one want ?
> *www.imageurlhost.com/images/g65yj34wym2jj0u1goyf.jpg



Throw it up in the air, see who grabs it first


----------



## Sarath (Mar 28, 2012)

Maddoc_71 

Steam account 

@DeSmOnD dAvId:


----------



## ShankARaptor (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi man,

I was looking for a dota2 key for a long time now..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2012)

ShankARaptor said:


> Hi man,
> 
> I was looking for a dota2 key for a long time now..



Join the club.

PS: I am an ex-member.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 29, 2012)

keys oVER 
nEXT TIME THE GUYS Who didnt get the keys


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2012)

From my Dota2 game yesterday. I was Anti-Mage. Not so bad now, eh?
*i.imgur.com/jicvY.jpg


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 29, 2012)

Quite good for a bot game 

I usually play "Pusher" characters , specifically Shadow Shaman. Any tips for him ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't underestimate the bots. Dota2 has unforgiving AI difficulty. However, won because of good teamwork.

Never tried Shadow Shaman, will try someday.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> From my Dota2 game yesterday. I was Anti-Mage. Not so bad now, eh?
> *i.imgur.com/jicvY.jpg



Cool when will i get a chance 2 play


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2012)

Got an extra Dota2 copy in my inventory today. Anyone wants?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 15, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Giving Out dota2 key ne one want ?
> *www.imageurlhost.com/images/g65yj34wym2jj0u1goyf.jpg



me mee!!!


----------



## nims11 (Apr 15, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Got an extra Dota2 copy in my inventory today. Anyone wants?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me!!


----------



## Sarath (Apr 15, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Got an extra Dota2 copy in my inventory today. Anyone wants?



I asked you last time. Gimme! 

How do you get so many copies?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2012)

Gimme your steam id. I have one more copy, already gave nims11.

I just logged into steam and saw the notification that I had two extra copies in the inventory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

PS: Or you can send me a friend request, my steam profile URL in my signature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarath (Apr 16, 2012)

K will do so when I have access to a PC. Thanks 

Also I want you to take full responsibility of the fate of my exams next week


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2012)

I am the devil, you are welcome to hell at anytime.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright guys, Santa Claus is here again.....

Got 5 copies of Dota2. Those interested give your Steam Ids here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 17, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Alright guys, Santa Claus is here again.....
> 
> Got 5 copies of Dota2. Those interested give your Steam Ids here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



my steam ID is rajan1311...please send me one


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> my steam ID is rajan1311...please send me one



There are two profiles by that name, which one is correct?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2012)

Steam ID: Maddoc_71


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2012)

Accept my request
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2012)

Done. Sorry don't use steam much at all


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent...have fun.

Let me know when you play.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

Received a mail. Thanks bro. Will fire it up tomorrow.

I'm not allowed to play these days


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 19, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sent...have fun.
> 
> Let me know when you play.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



thanks a lot buddy...will play this weekend...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Received a mail. Thanks bro. Will fire it up tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not allowed to play these days





rajan1311 said:


> thanks a lot buddy...will play this weekend...



No probs. 

3 more copies to give away.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 19, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No probs.
> 
> 3 more copies to give away.



where are you geting so many copies???
bottomless well??
xD
send one my way too


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know. When I logged in, saw it in the notifications.

Will send you one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

It says here that you already have Dota 2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soumik (Apr 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me ho to get and play DOTA 2?  am a noob, but play Dota AI maps ith random heroes along with a couple of my friends through GArena. And am dying to try out Dota 2 .
Also a tutorial on how to play with AI bots would be needed


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

Give me your Steam ID, I will gift you a copy. I have 3 extra copies.

You guys done downloading?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 20, 2012)

life suxs...

Had to download the game twice...and once it finished, game keeps crashing on loading..no existing fix online works


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Give me your Steam ID, I will gift you a copy. I have 3 extra copies.
> 
> You guys done downloading?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



donate me a copy please . my steam id is in my siggy


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> donate me a copy please . my steam id is in my siggy



Accept my request.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Accept my request.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



accepted request.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

Created a seperate thread for Dota 2 here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-discussion-thread.html


----------



## neo_natasha (May 3, 2012)

Guys so are we having a Clan or what ?


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

No one seems interested. If everyone gets focused, I think we can do something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

If you got Dota 2, you can try on steam. Some of us are always online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 28, 2012)

Garena ID -  MysTeri0^

(Best Lan game in my opinion)


----------

